# Field or water?



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Which one will you hunt in early season for goose?Whats everyones favorite and why?


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

I will be hunting water, only because I have yet to secure any private property.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Found em in a field tonight.They must have been following behind the tractor as the farmer was cutting.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I will do both fields and water.
Morning fields
Afternoons+ evenings over the waters.
It is hard to get the geese to come down to water when they leave the roosts to feed upon the fields.
Evenings they will be headed back to ponds and lakes to roost the night away.


----------



## IndianEyeKiller (Feb 23, 2008)

We normally hit the fields during the early season. Too many boaters out during this time.


----------

